# Recovery: Those who have or are



## Tree_of_Life2001 (Jan 6, 2011)

How do you know if you are recovering or getting worse? Its like every other day I have a day thats somewhat good...followed by a not so good day in which everyday used to be bad. The feelings of detachment seem to be more noticeably clear now that anxiety is not really heightened....but what feeds my anxiety is the noticeable feeling of detachment....continuous cycle that makes me wonder how it can be broken. I feel stuck but I can now at least muster up strength to get some things done...even though it can take hours...Things are no where near the way they were 3 years ago so I know things have progressed...I jusr feel that Im at a place of transition/crossroad but I dont know if its getting ready to progress or regress.


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

i think you have to fess up to your anxiety...face it. almost love it. (ofcourse not literally) But if you continue to push it away or act "strange" because of it. I mean like avoiding things you normally wouldnt such as social interactions and just daily life in general.

The more you feel the anxiety and acnowledge its presence the more it will kindof subside. If your affraid of it the cycle will just perpetuate itself and it will never get better.(sad but true)

What i did was that when the DP started to fuck with me (i felt like life was a game alot) id just go INTO the fear of DP and just SAT in it. Just watched it and it was suuper strong because of my fear of it but when the fear subsided so did DP. And now i still feel like its a game alot but the anxiety and fear doesnt fuel it anymore and that makes it SOOO much easier to deal with and then you'll start recognising that you actually DO have power over the condition. You dont think so when your panicy but trust me your in control!

Keep fighting!

Btw, tried any meds?


----------



## Tree_of_Life2001 (Jan 6, 2011)

TheGame said:


> i think you have to fess up to your anxiety...face it. almost love it. (ofcourse not literally) But if you continue to push it away or act "strange" because of it. I mean like avoiding things you normally wouldnt such as social interactions and just daily life in general.
> 
> The more you feel the anxiety and acnowledge its presence the more it will kindof subside. If your affraid of it the cycle will just perpetuate itself and it will never get better.(sad but true)
> 
> ...


Thank you for responding!!!!! I was taking lexapro about a year and a half ago which made the dp worse. Im now taking inderal. The anxiety is because of the dp and dizziness which adds to 
the fear of dying.

When I feel the anxiety what should I do to accept it and gain control over it to make it start 
to subside?

How did you get over the fear? Therapy? Meds??


----------



## Tree_of_Life2001 (Jan 6, 2011)

TheGame said:


> i think you have to fess up to your anxiety...face it. almost love it. (ofcourse not literally) But if you continue to push it away or act "strange" because of it. I mean like avoiding things you normally wouldnt such as social interactions and just daily life in general.
> 
> The more you feel the anxiety and acnowledge its presence the more it will kindof subside. If your affraid of it the cycle will just perpetuate itself and it will never get better.(sad but true)
> 
> ...


Thank you for responding!!!!! I was taking lexapro about a year and a half ago which made the dp worse. Im now taking inderal. The anxiety is because of the dp and dizziness which adds to 
the fear of dying.

When I feel the anxiety what should I do to accept it and gain control over it to make it start 
to subside?

How did you get over the fear? Therapy? Meds??


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

First of all you need to decide that you wont stand for this. That you wont live like this and that you wont be able to enjoy life again until this is over. You have to make a very strong commitment to getting over it. Determination and motivation is good to have. it is ofcourse not a key to recoery in and of itself but a very usefull tool when it comes to adapting to your situation. knowing that this is temporary strengthens you.

Then you need to do all you can to face your fears. the irrational ones at first.

What you then need to do is to FEEL the anxiety. go into it and feel it fully. the reason it has arrosen is unimportant since all of anxiety is irrational and illusional. even though you might have specific triggers that needs to be faced. it is your state of mind that needs to be changed.

And i would like you to also stop fearing DP itself. And the way you do this is you let it come over you. IT CANT hurt you. you are light and have light in you and also the conciousness that is hiding away from the mind that has temporarily taken over can NEVER be destroyed by the mind. ONLY obscured. so let it come. full force and it might take half an hour or an hour for it to subside or even a whole day before it starts to lessen. but do this and i promise you it WILL subside.

It Wont go away in a day ofcourse since your brain is in a state of stress and that takes time to heal. But the first step to begin to reverse this process is to go into it and feeling the fear and DP. What happens then is that you regain power over your condition and yourself.

good luck!


----------



## Tree_of_Life2001 (Jan 6, 2011)

TheGame said:


> First of all you need to decide that you wont stand for this. That you wont live like this and that you wont be able to enjoy life again until this is over. You have to make a very strong commitment to getting over it. Determination and motivation is good to have. it is ofcourse not a key to recoery in and of itself but a very usefull tool when it comes to adapting to your situation. knowing that this is temporary strengthens you.
> 
> Then you need to do all you can to face your fears. the irrational ones at first.
> 
> ...


Thank you for my pep talk







It was very much needed and appreciated. It also gave me more hope and the extra push I need to keep pressing and keep fighting!!

I have since been telling myself that Im not accepting "this" as my life or the end as well as when the feelings come im telling myself ...oh well hurry up and pass so I can get back into what Im doing.

Since Ive been having glimpses of reality it has been easier to accept that this is temporary. I just pray that its not only because of the meds because I only want to be on them temporarily.

I am definitely going to make every effort to face my irrational fears/anxieties and its definitely my mind that needs to be renewed!


----------

